# Meet Sophie!



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is beautiful! I bet she's gonna be a big girl when she grows up.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh she's so cute! I like her name too.


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2009)

She is adorable!!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

omg... love her!!!!!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

She's doing great!!! Only 7 weeks and 4 days old and she went to the door this morning to go poop! Of course you would think she just landed on the moon with how excited I was!! She's doing great! I'll post more pictures! Her and Grizzly love to play with each other!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is how welll they get along!! It's great!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Will you be clipping the ears?

I'm a floppy eared person myself!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh sooo sweet your lil' Sophie 
I love these guys
Got familiar with the breed a couple of years ago thru a friend
Sadly, hers was a heartbreaking experience
Looking forward to watching your baby grow


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWW she is sucha baby. So cute.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie!!! I love her name.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a cutie! I've never heard of that breed before.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Darling puppy!


----------

